# Proviron (mesterolone) vs AI



## Guile81 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

I just want to share with you some good info about Proviron vs AI. 

Please read the text underneath:


  Proviron®, which is, in essence, just an oral form of DHT (l-methyl dihydrotestosterone to be specific) known to be an extremely poor tissue builder.

  Proviron®, has a very effective uses in areas such  as  *fat  loss,  hardening,  increasing  CNS  activity,  and pure  strength  gains*,  but  they * do  not  perform  well  as anabolic agents*.

  Gynecomastia is often a concern  during  treatment, and  may  present  itself quite  early  into  a  cycle  (particularly  when  higher  doses  are used). At  the  same  time water  retention  can  become  a problem, causing  a notable  loss  of muscle  definition  as both  subcutaneous water  retention  and  fat  levels  build. 
  Sensitive  individuals  may  therefore  want  to*  keep  the estrogen  under  control  with addition  of  an  anti-estrogen  such  as  Nolvadex®  and/or Proviron®*. One may *alternately use  an  aromatase  inhibitor  like  Arimidex®* (anastrozole),  which  is  a  more  effective  remedy  for estrogen  control. Aromatase  inhibitors, however, can  be quite  expensive  in  comparison  to  standard  estrogen maintenance  therapies,  and * may  also  have  negative effects on blood lipids*.

    In fact, due to  its  extremely high affinity for plasma  binding  proteins such as SHBG, mesterolone (Proviron) may actually work  to potentate the  activity  of  other  steroids  by  displacing  a  higher percentage  into  a  free,  unbound  state.  Among  athletes, mesterolone  is  primarily used  to  increase androgen  levels when  dieting  or  preparing  for  a contest, and  as  an  *anti-estrogen  due  to  its  intrinsic  ability  to  antagonize  the aromatase enzyme*.

  Mesterolone  is  actually  believed  to  *act  as  an  anti*aromatase*  in  the  body, preventing  or  slowing  the conversion  of  steroids  into  estrogen.  T*he result  is somewhat  comparable  to  Arimidex®,  although  less profound. *

  The anti-estrogenic properties of mesterolone are not unique, and a number of other steroids have demonstrated similar activity.  Dihydrotestosterone  and Masteron  (2-methyl-dihydrotestosterone),  for  example, have  been  successfully  used  as  therapies  for gynecomastia  and  breast  cancer  due  to  their  strong androgenic  and  potentially anti-estrogenic  effect.  It has also  been  suggested  that  nandrolone  may  even  *lower aromatase activity * in  peripheral  tissues where  it  is  more resistant  to estrogen  conversion  (the most active  site  of nandrolone aromatization seems to be the liver).The anti*estrogenic effect of  all of  these compounds is presumably caused  by their ability to compete with other substrates for *binding to the aromatase enzyme*. With the aromatase enzyme bound to the steroid, yet being unable to alter it, an inhibiting effect is achieved as it is temporarily blocked from interacting with other hormones.

  Source: William Llewellyn’s, _Anabolics 9th edition_, 2009

Considering the statement above and the experience from other guys, I wonder if for a newbie cycle (Test only at 500mg/week), Proviron can do the job at 25 up to 50mg/day + may be some Nolva just in case. 

  Your toughts?


----------



## TwisT (Jan 5, 2011)

50mg a day works great. I'm on prov now.

-T


----------



## BigBird (Jan 5, 2011)

I have not used an actual AI.  I only use Proviron with great results every time.  No nolva with it either.  Proviron 25mg ED works great for me.


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 5, 2011)

I love proviron. 50mg/ED now, but I still dose aromasin at around 12.5mg/ED - EOD. Since using proviron, libido has been thru the roof and it keeps my drier/harder. Love that sh!t.


----------



## Guile81 (Jan 5, 2011)

No other opinion?


----------



## BigBird (Jan 6, 2011)

Some guys like stacking it with an AI such as Arimidex but I find Proviron alone has always worked well and I've not had any reason to modify dosage etc.  Buzzard said it best: lean and hard.  Also near constant boners.  Unless you have access to 24 hour pussy, you'll be jacking off a lot.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 6, 2011)

Going to check this out for my next go. 

So it's like a win/win. It controls estrogen and it hardens you up and makes you stronger. Jackpot.


----------



## Guile81 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll run my next cycle without any AI and only proviron - 25mg/day up to 50m/day if necessary. I'll give you some feedback as my cycle will start next week. If anybody else have further experience with proviron alone in a cycle, feel free to update this thread.


----------

